# The Infantry Recruit Superthread- Lots of  Q&A's



## BestOfTheBest (18 Feb 2003)

I need advice here.
I am 16 and going into grade 12 soon.
I have to do my  course option sheet for grade 12.
The job that i turely want to do is not really what people in my school is really famous in my school or not even regonized as a job.
My parents want me to go to university or collage and study anything ANYTHING i want as long as i have a degree in something.
I really want to be the infantry to be my future job. why becuase i dont want to spend the rest of my life sitting on a desk or doing anything of the other stuff. 
I want a job that requries action, pyshical workout and stuff like that.
my parents think that being in the infantry is one of the most dangerous job out there which it is but i really dont care.
I am just having trouble of what to do in school.
I am applying back into the reseves this summer and was thinking of staying with them while i go to university or collage and then after done all that switch to reg.
I really need help on this
I know this not the best place to ask these kind of question but i wanted to take an opinion form people who are in the infantry.
thanks


----------



## Paras (18 Feb 2003)

Well BestofTheBest i suggest that you continue your education because the more knowledge you have the more choices youll have in the army and in the civy world.But also you dont want to do something that makes you unhappy.I see that your from Ottawa,i hope that means youll be joining the Cameron Highlanders.


----------



## nbk (18 Feb 2003)

You sound exactly like me dude. I‘m in my last semester of grade 12 and plan on going for my tests in the summer some time after I graduate. Assuming I get my 40 hours of community service in the next four and a half months...(anyone in the Toronto area need an extra hand???).

If you want to join infantry I suggest going for things like phys ed, or a health class...

Or just do what I am doing and fill up your schedule with bull**** courses like Parenting and Art, you get the credits you need, if you have nice teachers they won‘t mind if you skip class occasionally, and you can actually become a pretty good drawer, etc...

Since I plan on becoming a combat engineer I took a tech design course and in retrospect I probably should have picked a chemistry but I trust the army will provide some sort of training.

I know what you are talking about concerning wanting to get out and do stuff. I hate learning about stuff I will never ever use, that is why the military is so appealing, you sit and learn things that you will actually use in your job. Plus you get paid for learning, which should be standard practice in high school.

My parents (well my mother anyways) are somewhat concerned about me wanting to join the army. They think that the second I get off the bus I will be given a rifle, sent to war and be shot dead within 12 hours. She even told me that she thinks being a "grunt" (as she put it) was a "labourer" job, as if she was too good to have her son become a simpleton "labourer". She is the editor of a freaking magazine for christs sake! Not a member of the damn aristocracy!

That is another reason I want to join the army, I can get away from my family and all the crap they are always trying to fling in my direction.

If your parents don‘t like it just tell them what I did: I am not immortal and will die someday anyways & if you doin‘t like it, you don‘t have to join up with me.


----------



## Illucigen (19 Feb 2003)

Look at RMC. Seriously. Might as well continue your forces career and education together. But if you want to stay NCM, then Id suggest joining a reserve unit, as mentioned.

As far as an infantry officer, just take general high school courses, plus science options if you can. Im an armour officer, it requires no major science courses, although they help. Make sure to take highest level calculus available, no matter what your trade, if you intend on going to university, especially RMC.


----------



## nbk (19 Feb 2003)

I considered going to RMC, but I got the impression that an officer‘s job would mostly deal with paperwork and the like, which is not what I am really looking for.

You don‘t need a complex math course in order to become a NCM, do you?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2003)

> I considered going to RMC, but I got the impression that an officer‘s job would mostly deal with paperwork and the like, which is not what I am really looking for.
> 
> You don‘t need a complex math course in order to become a NCM, do you?


Officers do a little more than just paper work (well that also depends on the MOC) they must be able to lead their troops and to understand what he/she is asking of the troops. (i.e. It is no good to put an Inf. Officer IC of a section of engineers and not use them as engineers but rather as glorified inf. (had that happen to a section on an ex with the inf.))

As for the math course, if you mean stuff like calculus - no you don‘t need it (or better said I haven‘t seen it used yet in my MOC) but if you mean stuff like fractions then yes you need it (or be confident in it) for engineers. As for what is required of math in other MOC‘s I don‘t know


----------



## Troopasaurus (20 Feb 2003)

Im in the same boat (only younger) im entering into grade 11 and choosing my courses at the moment. So far im taking PE Biology drawing superfit (wieght training) the manditory courses (eng socials math). My reasons for the above are PE + superfit are self explanitory, drawing for range cards and whatnot (might help any imput?). Biology i took because my math isnt good enought for chem or physics.   :crybaby: . My military dream is to be in the PPCLI and way off in dreamland is JTF-2 (yea ill be in that on my first try  :blotto: ) anyways i am also taking a Athletics Instructor course with the Royal Canadian Air Cadets. Thats if my pass my review boards, if i do get the camp i spend 6 weeks in kingston     doing physical and leadership training. Anyways ill let everyone get back on topic now.


----------



## clinton_84 (20 Feb 2003)

I just have a few questions about joining the infantry that i havent seen posted yet, first off what is the education standard for getting into the infantry, I mean i know that you need grade 10 as a minimum to join the army, but could someone be accepted into the infantry that doesnt have a highschool diploma? if they do well on the fitness and aptitude tests but only have grade 10 what are the chances of them being accepted? also do I need a drivers license ? I heard somewhere that you can get a drivers license through the army


----------



## combat_medic (20 Feb 2003)

You don‘t need a driver‘s lisence to get in. If you get your military driver‘s lisence, it‘s not the same as having a civilian one; you still need to go out and get that one to drive a normal car.

As for educational standards, you‘ll need to talk to your local recruiter as the standards are different from province to province.


----------



## SpinDoc (20 Feb 2003)

You know, of all the science courses that would be useful, I would think physics would be the most applicable to your average military person.  Understanding gravity, friction, and all that good stuff sometimes could give a boost to understanding the "why is it done THIS way"...

For example, range and scope... we need to adjust the scope to account for range is because good ol‘ gravity tugs on the bullet.  Or why we throw a grenade instead of lobbing it...

Of course, we don‘t THINK about this stuff in the classroom x+y=z sense, but it helps getting that *click*, "oh I get it"...


----------



## Zenhachirou (23 Feb 2003)

Whatup? 

Er well, I'm 17 and in my last year of school, graduating in June, and have become pretty keen on joining the Army. Besides that, I won't give you my whole life story, just to make it easier for everyone.      Some of my questions are a little nondescript, so I couldn't search the archives as best as possible. 

My questions are:

1. I'm contemplating becoming part of the Infantry in the Regulars. Where can I find more specific details about each regiment and battalion's roles? I'm not quite certain about what each's role is, and a lot of military sites either don't work or don't give me the details I'd like. 
2. Am I allowed to select my regiment and battalion, or am I automatically assigned one? If you're automatically assigned one, I suppose that it'll make my "choice" a little easier, hehe.
3. Infantry roles are split up into Armoured, Artillery, and Combat Arms, right?

I think I have more questions, but I'm not sure how to word them, so I won't yet. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Feb 2003)

Being an Infanteer, you would be in the Infantry, which is a Combat Arms.  Armour, artillery and the engineers are also combat arms.  They (along with other sub-elements) form up the Land Forces Command (ie ARMY) of the Canadian Forces.
Most probably the choice will be made for you, as to which Battalion of which Regiment you would be first posted to.  If you want more information on each specific Regiment, try using google.ca and see what it has to offer.

good luck


----------



## Illucigen (23 Feb 2003)

Out of curiosity, I would assume youd need a civi license to get the military one?


----------



## Illucigen (23 Feb 2003)

If you are looking at RegFor Inf, you have the following possibilities for regiments.

- PPCLI (Edmonton, mostly)
- RCR (Petawawa, mostly)
- 22ieme *Vandoos* (Valcartier, Francophone regiment)

I say mostly, because in the reg for, you are regimented, but can be posted around for a multiple amount of reasons.

If you are into Armour then you could go to:

- Lord Strathcona‘s Horse (Edmonton)
- Dragoons (Pet)
- 12ieme (Francophone, valcartier)

Same thing, some of the regiments are posted around, ie 2nd Dragoons I think is in Gagetown.. could be wrong though.

Anyway, from my understanding, usually you are asked for a preference at the end of BRT and your score at the end of battle school usually entitles you (or not) to your preference, if there is space available.


----------



## gate_guard (23 Feb 2003)

Surprisingly, this isn‘t the case.  I know guys who haven‘t gotten their civvy licence yet but do have 404s.  Let‘s just say it was a steep learning curve for them.


----------



## Zenhachirou (23 Feb 2003)

Ah that makes sense now Zoomie. Thanks. I wasn‘t sure exactly how Combat Arms was divided up.



> Anyway, from my understanding, usually you are asked for a preference at the end of BRT and your score at the end of battle school usually entitles you (or not) to your preference, if there is space available.


That‘s great then. So I‘ll be assigned there after I finish my BRT _and_ MOC? (Or are those both the same thing if I pass my application process for Infantry?)

After I finish my Infantry training course, how do I go about taking an advanced course such as the Reconnaissance or Section Commander role training?  I‘m offered the option to take an advanced role course provided I do well enough in the training, right?


----------



## portcullisguy (23 Feb 2003)

Zenhachirou, are you thinking of joining as a regular force member (full-time) or reserve force member (part-time)?

The other respondents have given you info about regular force.

For reserves, at least where I am, you are allowed to choose what regiment you would prefer.  That regiment still has to accept you, because you will be on their training budget books if they take on new numbers.  During the several years I was considering joining, I was in touch with recruiters from several reserve regiments.  Finally when I had made my choice to join for sure, I already had a regiment in mind and they were looking for lots of people.


----------



## DnA (24 Feb 2003)

Zenhachirou
"3. Infantry roles are split up into Armoured, Artillery, and Combat Arms, right?"

no

The Combat Arms are made up of the Infantry, Armour, Artillery, Field Engineers, each of these are their own thing, their not under the infantry"


----------



## DnA (24 Feb 2003)

That‘s great then. So I‘ll be assigned there after I finish my BRT and MOC? (Or are those both the same thing if I pass my application process for Infantry?)

After I finish my Infantry training course, how do I go about taking an advanced course such as the Reconnaissance or Section Commander role training? I‘m offered the option to take an advanced role course provided I do well enough in the training, right?
___________________________

Once your done your QL2, your sent to your Regiment, assigned a BN, then put into PAT Platoon, then you wait there untill your sent onto your QL3, which yours would be Infantry, once your done that, your assigned into a Company within yourr Battalion,  to go onto your QL4? specialty courses? like Recce, Mortar, Para, I would assume you tell somone, an fill a form requesting to goto that school, then you wait untill there‘s a free slot in that course for you to take.


----------



## portcullisguy (24 Feb 2003)

nbk:  Our parents, and the older generation may still be familiar with and stick to values that are decades old, when it comes to their impression of the military.  It is an impression based on a class system which was and is rampant throughout the military.

To some extent they are not far off.

Officers are not generally required to do a lot of physical labour, whereas NCM‘s are.

Both officers and NCM‘s are subject to the rule that the "new guys" get the dirty/hard jobs, and the people with the rank get to supervise.

There is no shame in being a "labourer" or doing the "grunt work".  In fact, I believe it adds immeasureably to your character if you can do things for yourself and work as part of a team to accomplish a goal.

Those in my family who were in the military were all commissioned officers in the Royal Navy.  My uncle was a sea cadet, played cricket and soccer (football), went to boarding school, and eventually became a Sea Harrier pilot.  My grandfather, though he didn‘t join the navy, was an electrical engineer and retired as a Managing Director for a company you may be familiar with, as their subsidiary makes our gas mask filters:  Racal Electronics Plc.  In theory, I fall into a "class" that would have been expected to be an officer in the military.  However, I don‘t feel with my education and lack of military experience that I would be an effective officer at this stage, befitting of a "gentleman".  I had no problem making the decision to join as an NCM.

Besides, one doesn‘t need an officer‘s rank to behold the qualities of a gentleman.  You simply need to act and follow a code of ethics, integrity and chivalry which places you above reproach.

And, anyway, you won‘t do the crap jobs forever, and life in the army (I don‘t think, anyway) isn‘t all back-breaking hard work.


----------



## WannaBeArmyGuy (4 May 2003)

Im about to hand in my application package for joing the Reg force (Infantry) and Im wondering how long it will take after I complete all the testing (interview, medical, etc.) that I will start basic training?  

Im just looking for some time-lines....if anyone has recently applied and was accepted to Infantry, please fill me in on what sort of wait Im looking at.

Thanks


----------



## Illucigen (6 May 2003)

Askign that question will never give you an accurate picture.

From what I have heard, many of the BMQs/BRTs whatever you call em now have been cancelled or pushed back due to workups and lack of instructors for Afghanistan.

Plus they are fairly full at the moment, so it could be a month, could be up to a year. You never really know with the military.


----------



## newfoundlander (29 May 2003)

i want to join the infantry but is it the way to go?  :fifty:


----------



## Fusaki (29 May 2003)

yep


----------



## Dire (30 May 2003)

Well it depends right?

I personally would go for a trade. Why? well once you get out of the army you acually got a career behind you that could support you.

Also, Tradesmen get paid more then normal NCMs.


----------



## McInnes (30 May 2003)

Infantry Soldiers have specialised skills, which can help you with a civy job, but arent directly applicable at all, there simply is no civvy equivalent. and obviously, if you dont like bein outdoors, or phys. ed. then i‘d say no. it all depends on the person. is rugby the way to go?    
well, not for everyone...cept i‘d say yes, but then, im biased


----------



## Sundborg (30 May 2003)

> if you dont like bein outdoors, or phys. ed. then i‘d say no. it all depends on the person.


yep, depends on the person, and what one likes to do.


----------



## DEVES (23 Dec 2003)

I was thinking of joining but Im not sure if it would be a good idea. For example would there be any jobs out there that you can use the skills of a solider. I know it sounds stupid but I just don‘t know what too do.

I waas thinking as going in as a aircraft structures mech in the airforce but I have always loved the army. 

What do you think?  :soldier:


----------



## Danjanou (23 Dec 2003)

If you mean hard skills easily transferrable (eg heavy equipment, computers, driver, etc.) then no not really. I think the CF official web site lists only a couple of post military careers that are applicable to Infanteers such as security.

You‘re better off maybe looking at a trade to start.

However it‘s the soft skills that are also important to a potential employer. Such aspects as discipline, including self discipline, abilty to work under severe pressure, react to rapidly  changing situations, problem solving skills, and just plain maturity are something all employers value. 

Not many places really teach this stuff when you think about it. That is outside of a tour in the combat arms. 

If it came down to two equally qualified job candidates as regards their technical skill sets, then the one with a three year tour in the Army as an Infanteer might be more attractive to the employer.

Of course that presumes that the employer is aware of such attributes either because he is ex military or more likely because you‘ve managed to convey it properly in your resume and more importantly during the interview.

"I can fire a machine gun" is probably not a good thing to say in an interview. "I‘m capable of performing my job under very adverse conditions and can quickly adapt to changing circumstances"
works a little better.

In addition providing one stays in and advances, then there‘s the possible leadership training which again is something of value in the "real world job market."


----------



## lsnavy (23 Dec 2003)

Whatever your choice is try to ask someone that is in the trade and don‘t only ask the one that like it!!!! Listen to both side of the trade> good and bad


----------



## DEVES (23 Dec 2003)

So anyone that is an infantry soilder or was one How did you like it was it rewarding and were you able to get good jobs after your 3 years.

I was maybe thinking as joining the infantry then after my three years are up maybe get dnd to pay for my schooling and go into a different trade or something.

What do you think/?

In the infantry are you obligated to go to war or peacekeeping.Not that its really a big deal but would you have to?


----------



## DEVES (23 Dec 2003)

You have to do one of what at least?
Were you talking about one tour out of canada?


----------



## Derick Lewis (23 Dec 2003)

Well to answer one question NO your not obliged to go on tour unless one comes up while your in Battalion, even then if your weak,scared or have a legitimate reason for not going(family trouble or some such)then you can get out of going, though it would probably be the great experiences of your life, not many people ever get to travle and see the things we Infanteers get to see. As for it being a career choice I‘ll tell you right now that after 3 years it‘s a labour of love I stayed in because I really like my job others don‘t and leave after 3, You want a trade that has good maketablity out of the service the Infantry isn‘t that job, you want hard life conditions being wet, cold and hungry and testing your personal limits mentaly and physicaly and coming out stronger on the other end then jion the Infantry and see what your made of.


----------



## DEVES (24 Dec 2003)

Well that sounds good too me.
BE ALL I Can BE
thats what I will do.
Thanks for Help. Its not that I worried about going anywhere I just want to now what it intales before I get myself into something.


----------



## Spr.Earl (24 Dec 2003)

Derek,also after 3yrs or more in the Infantry you can remuster to one of the Engineering trade‘s like carpenter,plumber,electrician,E.G.S. etc.Or any other trade in the Force‘s

In the Engineer‘s you are taught the full trade and still travel building camp‘s from scratch on special team‘s or end being attached to a Combat Engineer Regiment and going on tour with the Regiment.

Buddy of mine who was in the R.C.R.,remustered to E.G.S.(Electrical Generating System‘s)ended up in Trenton and has been all over the world checking out the emergency generator‘s and electrical system‘s in our Embasies and our Camp‘s over sea‘s
Jammy Bugger!!

There‘s a lot to offer in the Force‘s if your willing.

Good Luck in what ever you chose.


----------



## chriscalow (24 Dec 2003)

I‘m pretty sure If I got Infantry, I‘d be in for the long haul.  None of this 3 years crap.  Once I get past CFRC, the Army is stuck with me.  God I wish I could get in right now and do my part. "do I have to do a tour"  You have to be kidding right.  I‘d give my left arm to go on a tour... except that I‘d probably need it overseas. I‘m going through the application process right now and it should not be too long before I‘m in the ranks and serving my country.


----------



## Spr.Earl (24 Dec 2003)

qy,some do remuster after 3 because it‘s not for them and other‘s like your self will stay in Combat Arm‘s for 20.

As for a Tour don‘t worry I‘m sure we‘ll be sending people over sea‘s for year‘s to come.

The last 13yrs has been the buisiest for the Army.
There are even some Reservist‘s with 3 Tour‘s under thier belt‘s so like I said don‘t worry there will alway‘s be some trouble in this world where we will go and try to return to normal.

Good Luck.


----------



## Old Army guy (24 Dec 2003)

Derek, Go ahead join the Infantry it‘ll be the best years of your life.I‘ve been doing it for 24 years now....don‘t worry about tours or going to war...you‘ll go because your buddies/section comrades are going and you need to be with them....regardless of how dangerous the operation is. Or who try‘s to talk you out of it....It‘s what being in the Combat Arms is all about. "your section/platoon buddies".

Besides being in the Combat arms will prepare you for a trade within the forces. With field skills, leadership skills.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Dec 2003)

Derek, to answer your question I was Infantry and yes I have a good job (actually career) now. As per my original post it‘s what you make of it. 

As others have also noted you can remuster down the line, or just stay in for a career, grab the pension and then who cares about a job. With a bit of planning you get to lie on a beach with little umbrella drinks.


----------



## pvandoremalen (25 Dec 2003)

Good on you buddy, I joined the Infantry when I was sixteen and I‘m a better person for it. The Army teaches you things you‘ll never learn on Civvi street that will stay with you for life. I‘ve recently transferred to PPCLI from the Reserves and am about to do the reg force Infantry course, its going to be awesome. I‘m hoping for 3rd battalion, looking forward to my first tour with them. Light Infantry is the way to go.


----------



## mamah_187 (4 Jan 2004)

Is there any pension benefits after your 3 year term?

What are your chances of getting the battalion of choice?

Is it highly unlikely for them to place you in a different battalion under a 3 year contract?

Do you HAVE to stay at the shacks on base until you hit CPL, or can you live off base right from the start?


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2004)

A pension is after 20 years.. which is actually quite generous compared to the civilian sector.

After 3 years you get a kick in the pants and should you VR, you get all your contributions back.


----------



## y2kroachman (5 Jan 2004)

What do u think the pros and cons of your job are?

Do you like you job?  Is it easy to get specialized training?  Are the people supportive?

Thanks, please feel free to say any comments you wish on the infantry, good or bad  :soldier:


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jan 2004)

Pros:
Chicks dig uniforms

Cons:
You mean I have to shoot people?!?


----------



## chrisf (6 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] Pros:
> Chicks dig uniforms
> 
> ...


Isn‘t that "I have to walk *how* far to *shoot* somone?!?"


----------



## Slumsofsackville (6 Jan 2004)

On the Bus Off The Bus.


----------



## KevinB (7 Jan 2004)

y2k,
Reg or MO?


----------



## Fusaki (7 Jan 2004)

> wow that was fast, it took only reply to totally deviate from the subject lol


Maybe to the untrained eye, but your question has more or less been answered in a roundabout way.

Pro: You get to work with the most halarious group of people in the world. You can be tired and frozen and someone will crack a joke about how he‘s going to do the "Party Boy" (From the movie Jackass) to the WO the next chance he gets.

Cons: You‘ll find yourself frustrated by the lack of consideration the Cdn Army gets from the Government. You‘ll also have hurting knees, feet, and back.


----------



## y2kroachman (7 Jan 2004)

Reg,

Thanks, thats what i wanted to know, u guys r great,

lata!


----------



## KevinB (7 Jan 2004)

Fusaki hit the nail on the head.
 I like it - but it is a love/hate relationship - there are pro‘s and con‘s.


----------



## Marauder (8 Jan 2004)

Yeah, it‘s kinda like that hot chick who‘s the smokingest thing in school, but who is a total bitch and liberal. You wanna hatef&ck her and then drop her off on the outskirts of town after.

Ellison, tell Gorrie his EK bud from DP2A says "You‘re STILL ugly!!"


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by KevinB:
> [qb] Fusaki hit the nail on the head.
> I like it - but it is a love/hate relationship - there are pro‘s and con‘s. [/qb]


The above post say‘s it all as far as I‘m concerned!

You get out what you put in!

If you whant a test try a Bridge Gallop!!


----------



## axeman (8 Jan 2004)

I remember those in the BC area always looked like a dozen clowns getting out of a yugo car .
Highly entertaining to watch but would not want to be doing it . Infantry 
Pros get to go every where.
Con have to walk there.
Pros get all sorts of kit.
Con have to carry it all with you .
   :fifty:


----------



## Auftragstaktik (13 Jan 2004)

ANOTHER PRO: It is d*mned near impossible to get fired, most of the time you can get charged or demoted, but you basically have a job for life. I‘ve seen more people quit in the reserves due to other frustrations, incapacitations and limitations.  And if you do quit or ‘retire‘ (even for some of the most severe physical ailments) you can always become a commissionaire and do the main parts of security work at government buildings and bases across the country.     
I once heard in passing that RCR stood for Retraining Commissionaires for Retirement, but hey, I‘m only a newbie to the forces.


----------



## Ragnarok (19 Jan 2004)

I‘m planning to join the infantry (reg) soon.  I‘m curious about what my life will be like after I complete my basic training.  (I‘m hoping to be posted in Edmonton.)  I‘ve read lots of posts here and on other sites, and they don‘t fully answer my questions.

I‘m wondering what kind of work does an infantry man do?  What will my days be filled with?  I imagine it must be quite different depending on whether I‘m in garrision, taking a course, over seas, etc.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (19 Jan 2004)

if your an NCO...this link is 4 u
 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/5_0_25.asp?uJobSelected=25&uSection=3 

if your an officer..THIS link is 4 u...
 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/5_0_14.asp?uJobSelected=14&uSection=2


----------



## portcullisguy (19 Jan 2004)

Ragnarok, are you joining the Reserve or Regular force?

The two are vastly different, and knowing which one you are going into may help people offer their insights.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Jan 2004)

He wants to go Reg Force


> I‘m planning to join the infantry (reg) soon


First off, once your done your basic training, that doesnt make you infantry. You still have to complete your Soldier Qualification and Basic Infantry Qualification.


----------



## Yeoman (20 Jan 2004)

basically what you see on course is similar to what you live. only there won‘t be any hassel of the bull that you get on course.
you‘ll get specialty courses to learn how to shoot stuff, drive stuff, etc.
Greg


----------



## Freight_Train (2 Feb 2004)

I have been having a hard time finding a list of ncm infantry moc‘s.  Can anyone steer me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (2 Feb 2004)

Infantry MOC for NCM‘s and NCO‘s is 031 for the reg force and R031 for the reserves.


----------



## Bulvyn (13 Feb 2004)

Before I get into to much detail I just wanted to say that my ultimate goal is to just be the best I can be. However, like everyone else, I do have goals within the military and have units I would like to serve under.

My question is to the reg force infantry members. I wanted to know what it is like. I have heard when you are training you do more classroom work than in the field training compared to the reserves. Do you love the job? If I wanted to know wether you thought it was worth it the answer would most likely be yes considering you are doing it. However it is important for me to love what I am doing because I have already gone through 3 careers and am looking into military as a final goal.

My ultimate goal, like many other seekers, is to be on the JTF 2. I am aware of it‘s standards and it‘s percentage of failure. I can‘t say I will be the best or be another failure statistic but it is my ultimate goal.

In my view the best way to remain prepared for such training and competition is through infantry. Again, I am not sure how much I would enjoy it so I am not sure what to do.

The other option I have is going back to school for a while. I don‘t mind school I just don‘t know what to take. Seems police foundations is the only thing that remotely interests me but I am not sure I want to do Military Police. Again, I have no idea what the real job is like and how many people do it because they love it.

I am the kind of person who thinks it is essential to wake up in the morning and be happy about the upcoming day. Obviously this won‘t happen all the time but I would enjoy it on a larger percentage. Thus far I have almost completed my BMQ and am anxiously awaiting some real field experience. I hope this will give me an idea of the infantry but I would really like input from the guys out there doing the job.


----------



## soon to be infantry (7 Mar 2004)

Has anyone recieved an offer fot infantry or Armored since trades opened last tuesday. Just interested to see what how many offers have been made. I have had my application complete since december, still waiting for the call. Anyone else here in the same situation as me?.


----------



## pte anthony (7 Mar 2004)

I recieved a call for my infantry trade about 9 days ago they said that I have been picked up for a course starting in April and that the exact date would be verified in the following weeks.   :soldier:


----------



## soon to be infantry (7 Mar 2004)

Just one more question for you guys, I have no past military expierirnce ie. reserves, cadets ect. I have my grade 12 and have been working full time since graduation. Is this competitive? should I be assuming that this is gonna happen?,  should I concentrate on other things like university?. Any feedback from you is greatly appreciated. This would be based on Infantry and armored, armored being my first choice.


----------



## GrahamD (8 Mar 2004)

Well, they should have mentioned to you at the interview that you SHOULD NOT put your life on hold while waiting for an offer.  It is competetive, and you could potentially be passed over for any number of reasons.

If you are confident that you are a good candidate, then perhaps you should be preparing yourself to get that call, both physically and mentally, but I would still continue with your university applications.  Just in case.

I just upgraded my PT this morning, and was told that my file was in Borden being medically reviewed, and that it should be back within two weeks.  At which time they will assemble all aspects of my file, send it back to Borden where it will be considered, and hopefully determined that I will receive an offer.

The girl who briefed me on the status of my file was very adamant that she could not give me a timeframe on a response (if any) from Borden.  I didn‘t even ask for one, but she addressed the issue anyway, saying that she‘s been getting ALOT of questions about it.

Remember too that there are many people lined up for their trade training, doing very little, because the people who usually do that training are deployed right now.  The issue is all over the news, and we have foreign diplomats asking for our government to step up with some cash and improve our military budget. So that we can expand our peacekeeping operations.
It‘s pretty obvious to me that Canada is considered to set the standard when it comes to professionalism, and commitment to peacekeeping, and many people around the world would like to see our capabilities grow in this area.

There is light at the end of the tunnel (in my opinion) and I think that something is going to be done soon about beefing up the number of soldiers Canada employs. 

Anyway, just try to stay positive and ready to go.  Keep in mind that just because someone else gets an offer today, but you don‘t hear anything, doesn‘t mean you‘ve been passed over.  There‘s any number of reasons why that can happen.
Prior military backround is not required, obviously its a plus, but its not a minus if you don‘t have one, that‘s what basic training is for.


----------



## AndrewD83 (8 Mar 2004)

Good post GrahamD.  Some military recruiters are coming to my college today so I hope I get a chance to ask some questions and pick up some free stuff   

I also don‘t have military experience but I hope to get accepted into infantry or MP soon.


----------



## Benoit (8 Mar 2004)

Yeah Like I mentioned In another post that I put On this site. I just passed all my tests about a week ago Im just hoping I get an offer befor summer basic. Anybody else in the same situation?


----------



## soon to be infantry (8 Mar 2004)

Ya, me to Venero, its been a long wait, but I think we have the advantage because of just that. My recruiter informed me that they were taking people waiting on files for a while, so thats us. Lets just hope we get offers in the comming weeks.
      Great article GrahamD, I have had conversations with my recruiters, who have been great by the way, about not relying on the military, because they themselves are ill informed as well. 
      I think the new budget will tell what is going to happen with the Canadian Forces in the near future, they were hinting at a bit of a boost. So only time will tell. 
     Anyways guys, I think that the next month or so is going to be a big month for all of us who have been waiting for this to happen. Good luck to all of you and look forward to working with all of you.
     One more thing, my recruiters have been great as far as keeping in touch and answering questions, I notice that we all like to complain about the recruitment process, alot. Just wanted to stress to the recruiters out their, who this process is just as hard on, that you are all doing a good job no matter how much we do complain. Thanks again.


----------



## Benoit (16 Mar 2004)

"Infantry Lacking manpower" Would you consider this to be true? If so which reg force battalions would you say are in need of troops the most. Thnks in advance


----------



## James Wood (16 Mar 2004)

i have heard two differnt things, one is that canada is lacking a great deal of infantry soldiers, especially officers. However,where I have been applying(Kitchener)it is so packed all the time, and everyone in there is busy and working hard. But then again, in London, I have seen a sighn by the recruiting office that seems to tell the opposite. That it is very slow in London, but just an hour away its beyound busy.


----------



## chk2fung (17 Mar 2004)

I wouldn‘t be surprised about the lack of infantry officers or the busy Kitchener recruiting office. I‘ve been trying to contact them for the past few days by phone and email
(can‘t go personally because of crazy school load) and no one has gotten back to me.  On the other point when I was at St. Jean back a couple years we had quite a few platoon warrants who were from the infantry. Of the five I‘ve heard about lately 3 of them, one who swore he‘d never want to be an officer, have been commisioned so I wouldn‘t be surprised about the lack manpower.


----------



## pvandoremalen (19 Jul 2004)

Every reg force regiment has three batallions. When your in battle school the course is posted to whatever batallion(s) need troops. After you first three year contract you can transfer elsewhere or remuster to another trade.

 As of right now, no you don't have to stay in shacks but you will need to prove that you have somewhere else to live and that your financially stable enough to do it.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Jul 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> A pension is after 20 years.. which is actually quite generous compared to the civilian sector.
> 
> After 3 years you get a kick in the pants and should you VR, you get all your contributions back.



Actually joining now you will probably be best served under the new pension plan option.   You are vested in your pension after 2 years.   However to draw an immediate unreduced annuity you have to do 25 years.   If you do 3 years you will be able draw a 6% pension at age 60 or a reduced pension between ages 50 and 60.   Which means you could join at age 57, do a BE and draw a pension on release.


----------



## _-ArchAngel-_ (27 Jul 2004)

I know how Derek feels though. I'm really torn between SigOps and the Infantry.

On the one hand I'm a genius with computers. I can get those little suckers to work no matter what. I also love messing with equipment and stuff. I've been doing it since I was a kid (22 years old, some people would say I still am a kid, but I digress), and am even to this day doing tech support.

On the other hand, I really want to get into infantry and see what I'm made of. Not that I'm implying that SigOps would be an easier job, but I've been doing technology all of my life and I feel it's time to learn to live without working at a computer 8-10 hours a day.

My hopes are to do 3-6 years in the infantry and then move on to a different trade where I would have the opportunity to learn some new skills, like Sigs (or officer?). The changeover time wouldn't really affect me, because I expect to love the infantry, so if it takes months to switch me over all the better.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Private Jimbo (27 Jul 2004)

There are some peoples stories about it taking years to transfer over, I got told it would take a year to two just to switch to reg force.
So just beware and think it through.

My advice would be, to join the Infantry then be in it for the long haul.  After you retire, become a mall security guy , and yell at kids skate boarding! That and tell people that don't care stories that they have already heard about your life .  Thats my plan, after university anyways.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Oct 2004)

_-ArchAngel-_ said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I really want to get into infantry and see what I'm made of. Not that I'm implying that SigOps would be an easier job, but I've been doing technology all of my life and I feel it's time to learn to live without working at a computer 8-10 hours a day.



You may want to investigate the Lineman trade (which seems to have been politically corrected to "Line Technician") to balance your skills and military trade interests.

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (3 Oct 2004)

For those that did the infantry trade course.  I have heard the the failure ratio is 40% and the course is comparable to what the US Rangers have to go through.  Is there any trught in this?


----------

